# log in clear creek blackrock section



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

Driving down the canyon and seen a 20 ft log river center downstream of blackrock rapid. 10th mile upstream of mm 264.5. Right now looks easy to get around as its inline with the current. If flows increase it has potential to move or change position. Keep an eye out for this thing.


----------

